# Some pictures of Michael



## Jenn (Jun 10, 2006)

To help us remember a very special guy ...

Here is Michael showing Holly in 2001







Here is Michael and Dan helping build Marty's barn. Well, taking time out to visit with the kitties.






Here is Michael more recently with his orphaned kittens


----------



## Valerie (Jun 10, 2006)

What nice pictures, I was just going back on some posts & there was a very, very nice picture of Michael & Shania, they are sitting in a rocking chair on the front porch. What a nice smile he had and it was so obvious that he loves animals. What a senseless, tragic loss, I just can't get my mind to bend around this information.

Thanks for sharing the pictures, they truly are very nice.


----------



## Dandy (Jun 10, 2006)

Beautiful pictures. It's so hard to find words to express the sympathy I feel for you during this time.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 10, 2006)

What beautiful memories and special pictures of Martys son. I just feel so bad for her and dont know what to say. Corinne


----------



## strass (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been reading back over some of the posts about Michael as well. Reading my own comments proved to be the most difficult. I've been truly impressed with this young man lately.

From graduating...to caring for abandoned kittens...to helping old ladies cheat at bingo...to helping his mother around the ranch...he's shown determination and compassion far beyond his years.



> there was a very, very nice picture of Michael & Shania, they are sitting in a rocking chair on the front porch


 I copied it here





along with his graduation pic.






Godspeed Michael. The World is a better place because you were in it.


----------



## Jenn (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes, please post other pics of Michael here if you have any or find any.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG! I knew Marty talked about her sons quite a bit, and I remember reading the story of one of them helping the little old lady cheat at bingo and thinking he is truly a wonderful person. I had no idea when I read about her son this morning, it was the same son. My heart breaks for Marty and her family during this terrible time in their lives. I know that one day they will be happily joined with their son, but I pray that they will find strength and courage to go on until that day.


----------



## shane (Jun 10, 2006)

i have to say im finding this so very hard to deal with as ive lost a son and a dughter, and the pain is still as if it were yesterday, i know that the people on this forum will be a great help to marty, unfortunatley i had nobody except my husband and mum, and i slipped into terrible depression because of it, in fact this forum and my horses keep me going, i wish i had of had this forum and the friends ive made on here to be there for me..................... marty we are all here for you, i wish i had of had a son like yours, hes was a credit to you and jerry.......... you will meet again


----------



## minicuteness (Jun 10, 2006)

What beautiful pictures of Michael. Please post more photos if you find any.


----------



## SWA (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, we love you so very much! We just love you all so very, very much.


----------



## Meavey (Jun 10, 2006)

Tears in my eyes...

He looks so beautifull....


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jun 10, 2006)

OH MY! The tears are streaming again... What WONDERFUL PICTURES!

Michael will be remembered here because he was so special!


----------



## Jill (Jun 10, 2006)

I just cannot stop thinking about Michael, Marty, Jerry and Dan. Talking with Kim, I know a lot of us have them at the front of our thoughts right now. He was a beautiful young man. Just so heart breaking and there are not enough words in the world :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Miniv (Jun 10, 2006)

I hope people will remember Dan in all this......

I hope he has mature-minded friends who are close by to give him support, so he doesn't do anything silly in his pain......(speaking from experience, here.)

MA


----------



## Feather1414 (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a few pictues taken off his own Myspace, as well as some of his friends' pages.


























I miss him so much



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## C & C Farms (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you to everyone posting pictures of Michael.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty-

My heart hurts so much for you, Jerry & Dan - have not been able to get this tragedy out of my mind today. What a loss - Godspeed Michael - the world is a much better place for you being here.

Barbie


----------



## wildoak (Jun 10, 2006)

Wonderful, touching pictures, esp love the one holding and touching noses with the kitten. very hard to look at them and realize what a loss his family has suffered.

Jan


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm having a lot of trouble taking all of this in. I haven't been on here the last couple of nights and to come on tonight and see this is just too overwhelming.

I met Michael when we went to visit Marty and her family he was just the sweetest and most polite young man. Dan is too and they both like to kid and joke around.

I can't finish this the tears won't stop long enough for me to finish. Marty my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## CAM (Jun 11, 2006)

I know the pain I am feeling deep inside right now is tremendous for this family and having not even met them personally. I cannot begin to imagine the pain they are going through. Thank you to everyone who has shared these photos of a young man we have come to know through his caring mom's thoughtful posts. Such a tragedy should never have happened and that of course, makes it all the more difficult to comprehend.


----------



## Carol the Night Owl (Jun 11, 2006)

*There are more photos of Michael, and of Dan, on Marty's site at http://www.farwayfarm.com/bravelittleprancers/favorite.htm - just scroll down the page. A close friend of mine lost a young son a few years ago - this is something Marty will never completely get over. I feel so sad for her, and the rest of her family.*


----------



## Robin1 (Jun 11, 2006)

I just found this picture of Michael on Marty's website.







Robin


----------



## xxs (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty, I am so sorry for what you all are having to go through right now. Michael was a beautiful human being..both inside and out, by the stories you have told, and the pictures. I know that there are no words that can ever make you truely comforted, but I am praying for you all. No punishment that man can recieve will ever be enough. God bless you and your family and hold you all close to His heart .


----------



## HJF (Jun 11, 2006)

He was such a wonderful person. I remember the stories Marty would always post about him.:no:


----------



## Colagirl (Jun 11, 2006)

xxs said:


> Marty, I am so sorry for what you all are having to go through right now. Michael was a beautiful human being..both inside and out, by the stories you have told, and the pictures. I know that there are no words that can ever make you truely comforted, but I am praying for you all. No punishment that man can recieve will ever be enough. God bless you and your family and hold you all close to His heart .



Ditto the above...I havent been able to stop thinking about Marty and her family all weekend - and when I saw those lovely pictures I felt like I had been kicked in the stomach again - I`m a newbie, but I remember when Marty posted about the kittens.......and pics of Michael helping with the building work and was so impressed by what a lovely young man he was, what a special human being to have such kindness and gentleness that can be seen in these photos. My favourite is the one with the kitten touching his nose.....I join you all in your grief for the senseless loss of such a wonderful person, son, friend to so many....and for Marty, Jerry, Dan and the rest of his family and friends....who will never really get over this. That man took all their lives that night, to change them forever.....what a tragedy.


----------



## Dona (Jun 11, 2006)

This world was definitely a better place with Michael in it. He obviously was a responsible, compasionate, caring young man, whom everyone loved in return.

Marty, Jerry & Dan will remain in my prayers for quite some time.



:


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty,

I am so very sorry.

You are in my thoughts constantly.

Sandy


----------



## Beccy (Jun 12, 2006)

What beautiful pictures, and what an absolutely terrible loss for this world Michael's passing is.


----------



## Bluerocket (Jun 12, 2006)

I love these pictures especially -- I especially enjoyed reading the stories about Michael with Shinia/It -- and the stories of him helping with the barn - and graduating etc...


























The last one is my most favorite.

JJay


----------

